# [impression]permissions erronées sur /dev/usb/lp0 (résolu)

## tmasscool

Bonjour !

Petit souci avec mon imprimante (HP 815C) le groupe attribué à /dev/usb/lp0 est erroné, cela m'empêche d'imprimer sauf si j'en change le groupe.

```
genbox rules.d # ls -l /dev/usb/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root plugdev 180, 0 jun  1  2008 lp0

```

Les permissions devraient être comme ceci 

```
genbox rules.d # ls -l /dev/usb/

total 0

crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 jun  1  2008 lp0

```

J'ai lu sur un ancien rapport bug que le problème pouvait venir de libgphoto2 qui modifiait les règles udev, mais ce bug date un peu, et ensuite j'ai la version de libgphoto2 qui est censée corriger ce problème qui est installée (libgphoto2-2.4.1-r1).

Je suppose que le problème vient d'une règle udev, seulement je ne trouve pas laquelle...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?

Voici un extrait de : 50-udev-default.rules

```
# libusb device nodes

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", ENV{DEVTYPE}=="usb_device", NAME="bus/usb/$env{BUSNUM}/$env{DEVNUM}", MODE="0644"

# printer

KERNEL=="parport[0-9]*",        GROUP="lp"

SUBSYSTEM=="printer",           KERNEL=="lp*", GROUP="lp"

SUBSYSTEM=="usb",               KERNEL=="lp*", NAME="usb/%k", SYMLINK+="usb%k", GROUP="lp"

KERNEL=="lp[0-9]*",             GROUP="lp", SYMLINK+="par%n"

KERNEL=="irlpt[0-9]*",          GROUP="lp"

```

Voici un extrait de : 70-libgphoto2.rules

```

SUBSYSTEM!="usb|usb_device", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"

ACTION!="add", GOTO="libgphoto2_rules_end"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="0553", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0202", GROUP="plugdev"

ATTRS{idVendor}=="06bd", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0403", GROUP="plugdev"

.

.

.

LABEL="libgphoto2_rules_end"

```

et voici les fichiers contenu dans /etc/udev/rules.d/

```
genbox rules.d # ls

30-kernel-compat.rules       60-persistent-storage-tape.rules  70-persistent-cd.rules

40-alsa.rules                61-persistent-storage-edd.rules   70-persistent-net.rules

40-gentoo.rules              65-permissions.rules              75-cd-aliases-generator.rules

40-video.rules               70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rules         75-persistent-net-generator.rules

50-udev-default.rules        70-bluetooth.rules                80-drivers.rules

60-cdrom_id.rules            70-hpmud.rules                    90-hal.rules

60-persistent-input.rules    70-libgphoto2.rules               90-network.rules

60-persistent-storage.rules  70-libsane.rules                  95-udev-late.rules

```

Merci d'avance...Last edited by tmasscool on Wed Jun 04, 2008 1:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tmasscool

J'ai oublié de spécifier certaines choses :

Voici les différentes versions des programmes que j'ai installé :

sys-fs/udev-122

net-print/cups-1.3.7-r1

sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r1

media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.1-r1

----------

## geekounet

Heu, pourquoi ne pas simplement t'ajouter au groupe plugdev ? Ce qui te donnerai en plus de ça les joies du montage auto et tout  :Smile: 

----------

## tmasscool

Je fais déjà partie du groupe plugdev  :Smile: 

Mais cups a besoin que le groupe soit lp pour imprimer ...

----------

## elyes

 *tmasscool wrote:*   

> J'ai oublié de spécifier certaines choses :
> 
> Voici les différentes versions des programmes que j'ai installé :
> 
> sys-fs/udev-122
> ...

 

une petite question (OFF): pourquoi tu n'utilise pas hplip?

----------

## tmasscool

Et bien j'ai oublié de le spécifier mais, j'utilise également hplip mais malgré tout, y a un problème...

apparement j'utilise net-print/hplip-2.8.5

----------

## salamandrix

Personnellement ayant été confronté au problème à deux reprises, j'ai écris simplement une règle udev dans 10-local.rules :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SYSFS{idVendor}=="03f0", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1812", MODE:="0660", OWNER:="root", GROUP:="lp"
> 
> 

 

idVendor et idProduct ont été obtenu avec lsusb en tant que root (sinon l'user ne "voit" pas l'imprimante avec lsusb).

Les ":=" permettent d'ignorer les autres règles qui pourraient s'appliquer à l'appareil.

Si cela peut aider.

----------

## tmasscool

merci pour le workaround ...

----------

